# μπέσα



## nickel (Apr 28, 2015)

Άντε πάλι τώρα να μεταφράζουμε την *μπέσα* έτσι που να μην παρεξηγηθούν οι εταίροι μας. Οι τίτλοι:

Βαρουφάκης: «Οι εταίροι μας δεν έδειξαν μπέσα»
http://www.tanea.gr/news/economy/ar...yme-oloi-gia-na-apokatastathei-h-empistosynh/
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231403467

Η δήλωση:
«Εμείς πήγαμε με την αίσθηση ότι μια συμφωνία είναι συμφωνία. Ότι όταν σφίγγουμε το χέρι και λέμε ότι αυτό σημαίνει το "α" και όχι το "β", σημαίνει το "α" και όχι το "β". Από την άλλη μεριά, όμως, δυστυχώς, δεν επεδείχθη ίδια προσήλωση στη μπέσα».

Για τον τίτλο να πούμε το απλό «Our partners did not keep their word»;

Για την προέλευση της _μπέσας_ κάποιος (μάλλον γνωστός  ) Νίκος Σ. προσθέτει εδώ την εξής σημείωση:

Ετυμολογία της λέξης "μπέσα" κατά Μπαμπινιώτη:
«Besa=Λόγος τιμής» (όρκος προσθέτω εγώ).
«Η λέξη αναφερόταν ιδιαίτερα στην ένορκη δέσμευση της οικογένειας ενός δολοφονημένου προς την οικογένεια του δράστη, ότι δεν θα επιδιώξει να πάρει εκδίκηση, ξεκινώντας έτσι βεντέτα». 
Παράγωγο της λέξης ο μπαμπέσης.
Οποιαδήποτε σύγχυση με άλλη λέξη, π.χ. _βάση_, είναι εντελώς λαθεμένη και ετυμολογικώς αβάσιμη. 


Περισσότερα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9120-«Μπέσα»-Ή-«μεταξύ-κατεργαραίων»
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/11/17/mpesa/


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2015)

...
Γενικά, επειδή η μπέσα έχει τη σημασία του λόγου τιμής κι όποιος δεν την έχει, όποιος δεν τιμά το λόγο του, η τιμή του εκπίπτει: 

keeping one's *word of honour 

*(a solemn vow, a promise / a promise or engagement made with or confirmed by a pledge of one's honor for its fulfillment).


Σε καθημερινή χρήση πάντως, αντικαθιστά την υπόσχεση:

—Θα 'ρθεις να με βρεις, έτσι;
—Μα αφού το είπα.
—Μπέσα όμως, ε;
—Μπέσα.


----------



## sarant (Apr 28, 2015)

Δεν θυμάμαι να έβαλα εγώ τη σημείωση. Θα μπορούσα να το έχω γράψει εγώ αυτό, αλλά τις πολύ σπάνιες φορές που σχολίασα στον Στάθη έβαλα ολόκληρο το ονοματεπώνυμό μου.


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2015)

Καμιά αναφορά στη λέξη *μπέσα *δεν είναι πλήρης αν δεν κάνει μνεία στο βαρύ φορτίο της από κοινωνικά συμφραζόμενα —πρώτ’ απ’ όλα στην αλβανική γλώσσα, όπου και γεννήθηκε. Η ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια εξηγεί άριστα:
Η *μπέσα* καθορίζει ένα πρότυπο συμπεριφοράς με βάση τις αξίες μιας ομάδας ατόμων. Τα μέλη της θεωρούν τις προφορικές δεσμεύσεις απαραβίαστες, ενώ επιταγή αποτελεί η απόδοση τιμής σε συντοπίτες και συγγενείς, σύμφωνα με τα εκάστοτε συμφέροντα και τους ηθικούς κανόνες της εποχής. Στην ύπαιθρο, η συμμετοχή σε πρακτικές που σχετίζονται με τη μπέσα μπορούσε και μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ακραίες καταστάσεις, όπως θανάτους αντιπάλων. Στην πράξη, λόγω της σύγχρονης αστικοποίησης το περιεχόμενο της μπέσας είναι συγγενικό με έννοιες όπως _αξιοπιστία_, _αξιοπρέπεια_ και _φιλότιμο_. Για τα αναξιόπιστα άτομα, χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη *μπαμπέσης* (αλβανικά _pabesë_, από το _pa_+_besë_, δίχως μπέσα).​ 
Συνοπτικότερη η αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια. Κοντολογής, σε μια κοινωνία βασισμένη στις σχέσεις μεταξύ γενών κι όχι στις σχέσεις πολιτών-κράτους, στην αυτοδικία και στην ανταπόδοση του αίματος κι όχι στο «μονοπώλιο της νόμιμης βίας» από το κράτος, η μπέσα είναι το μόνο συνδετικό υλικό του κοινωνικού ιστού.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, ο Ισμαήλ Κανταρέ προβάλλει τη μπέσα ως τη συνεισφορά του αλβανικού λαού στον ευρωπαϊκό πολιτισμό.

Υ.Γ. Κάτι άλλο, όχι εντελώς άσχετο με το προκείμενο: εδώ κι εδώ βρίσκω (με έκπληξη γιατί δεν το περίμενα από τέτοιους χώρους) πολύ καλές και σύντομες αναφορές στους αλβανικούς εθνικούς μύθους και τον αλβανικό εθνικισμό.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2015)

Earion said:


> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, ο Ισμαήλ Κανταρέ προβάλλει τη μπέσα ως τη συνεισφορά του αλβανικού λαού στον ευρωπαϊκό πολιτισμό


Οι Αλβανοί την μπέσα κι οι Έλληνες το φιλότιμο; Μα καλά, δεν αφήσαμε τίποτα για τους άλλους λαούς;


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 29, 2015)

.....
Δείτε και τα:

true to one's word
honour one's word
honour one's promise


----------

